# Guantanamera cristales



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Today I visited my local cigar shop and bought a cuban cigar named Guantanamera it was like a lonsdale size. I made a search on the net and saw it is a new cigar recently released. It tasted good, it was mild but good flavor. Burned evenly and had a good draw. I payed around 2 bucks(in pesos) so it was really good for that cheap price. have anyone tried it?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Today I visited my local cigar shop and bought a cuban cigar named Guantanamera it was like a lonsdale size. I made a search on the net and saw it is a new cigar recently released. It tasted good, it was mild but good flavor. Burned evenly and had a good draw. I payed around 2 bucks(in pesos) so it was really good for that cheap price. have anyone tried it?


One of my favorite "cheap" cigars, it also comes in a plastic clar tube. Decent for the price. I believe it contains Remedios, not Vuelta Tobacco so the "flavor" is a little bit different.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mild bodied.
Loose fill.
Good draw.
For 2 bucks you get the cuban flavor.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Mild bodied.
> Loose fill.
> Good draw.
> For 2 bucks you get the cuban flavor.


I think you nailed it right on the head. Kind of a mild chocolate taste. Not much complexity. Construction is poor, and they are always underfilled. I don't mean to sound like a snob, but I would rather spend a couple dollars more for a first class handmade cigar like a Boli petit or SLR petit. Iv'e been able to buy both for about 4.00 ea.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred - 
You are not a snob. A ******* maybe...  ...kidding. 

$2 for something you almost enjoy to $4 for a cigar you love is easily worth the difference.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Heck,

Give me a $1.25 - $1.50 Partagas Chico, Bolivar Chico, RA Bit of Havana, Punch Cigarillo, or an H.Upmann Petit Upmann anyday for a short flavorful smoke. :w 

But, like the Jose Piedra, the Guantanamera is a short inexpensive smoke, and for me, there is a mood & a time when I can enjoy them.  

Just my .02 .


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Boli Chicos RULE!!!

i have had only one cristale, gifted to me by none other then MoTheMan, but the boli chico that came along with it was FAR better.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> But, like the Jose Piedra, the Guantanamera is a short inexpensive smoke, and for me, there is a mood & a time when I can enjoy them.
> 
> .


Well spoken!

I agree on that. I smoked a Jose L Piedra yesterday and I enjoyed it as an everydaysmoke!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DaveC said:


> Boli Chicos RULE!!!
> 
> i have had only one cristale, gifted to me by none other then MoTheMan, *but the boli chico that came along with it was FAR better*.


I think you're still cursing me for starting you on those Boli Chicos. :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bringing this one back from the dead! 

I have not yet smoked it, but it is one ugly cigar! I'll give it a shot sooner or later... :ss


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't care much for these. The Jose Piedra is a better yard gar, IMHO.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Under-filled, under-flavored, and I was underwhelmed with those I've tried. IMHO, the Piedras are a far better MM in that price range.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

bpegler said:


> I don't care much for these. The Jose Piedra is a better yard gar, IMHO.


LOL - simultaneous posts saying the same thing. Too funny.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> LOL - simultaneous posts saying the same thing. Too funny.


Great minds, and all that.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Interesting would be a nice way of describing them but not today.
Didn't really care for them.
Nice presentation but it is a cigar made up of "pica dura".


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I prefer the "big name" machine mades to the Guantanamera's...


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this smoke: Quintero Brevas. I bought the heapies the first few times around, but of the 2, there's no comparison. The Quintero is superior (as superior as $2 smokes can be) to the Guantanamera.

:2


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Interesting opinions on the Guantanas here...they were the first cigars i ever smoked in bulk (bought 10 on the plane for £6 - roughly $1 each on old exchange rates) so theyll always have a place in my heart. Not the greatest of cigars but i think they look nice and rustic and are good enough for a cheapie.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I got a "free" five pack of the Guantanamera Compays... didn't care for them that much, the Piedra Brevas were better, but I really think the Quintero Brevas are the best of the lot...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, definately not impressed... Lets just say I did not finish this cigar! :ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

A friend gave me one of these from his trip to the carribean recently. I figured it was fake with the clear plastic tube, but I guess not. I'm not really expecting much out of it. He went on about how good they were and that they were one of the more expensive ones in the store, so he either got taken or the shop didn't have much of a selection.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> A friend gave me one of these from his trip to the carribean recently. I figured it was fake with the clear plastic tube, but I guess not. I'm not really expecting much out of it. He went on about how good they were and that they were one of the more expensive ones in the store, so he either got taken or the shop didn't have much of a selection.


That would be a new low to make fake Guantanamera's. Actually they might taste better than the real thing.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I got a "free" five pack of the Guantanamera Compays... didn't care for them that much, the Piedra Brevas were better, but I really think the Quintero Brevas are the best of the lot...


I haven't smoked any out of a five-pack I've got in the cooler. I figure a year or ten won't make them worse.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've only smoked one Guantanamera ... I think it was a Compay ... received in a SHIT bomb. Really wasn't expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised. It wasn't an aged Cohiba but it was very smokable.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I've gone through three or four boxes and have another box. It's not that I think they are all that great - they are not - but for what they are, they are not bad.

Primarily I use them to give to friends who really wouldn't know the difference between a good smoke or not - but would like to try a Cuban. I've handed them out to those that do know the difference just to try - and I use them as yard gars.

If you currently get any bundle, el cheapo, etc cigars - Cuban or not - then the Gauntanamera may be for you. If you don't - then don't buy them.

It really comes down to what you expect from them.


Ron


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd read good and bad about these over the past couple months. Headcrash (Alex) gave me one of these last Thursday and I smoked it on the way home. Much better than I had anticipated. The taste was passable, not a Monte but not a Cremosa either. The only complaint I have is the construction, very soft and veiny. But for the price, hell I'll buy more. Just my :2 on the whole thing.



WillyGT said:


> Today I visited my local cigar shop and bought a cuban cigar named Guantanamera it was like a lonsdale size. I made a search on the net and saw it is a new cigar recently released. It tasted good, it was mild but good flavor. Burned evenly and had a good draw. I payed around 2 bucks(in pesos) so it was really good for that cheap price. have anyone tried it?


----------



## Freeman (Jun 7, 2006)

IMHO, not too bad for an inexpensive cigar. I believe it is short filler, machine rolled and produced from tobacco in an area that cigarette tobacco is normally grown. I’m a Monty / Partagas guy myself, but my son just loves them. Funny, you have a tendency to think of that little island as somewhat backward, but then you notice that the Guantanamera cristales tube comes encoded with a barcode, and it makes you think twice.

Ken :cb


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Snakeyes said:


> I'd read good and bad about these over the past couple months. Headcrash (Alex) gave me one of these last Thursday and I smoked it on the way home. Much better than I had anticipated. The taste was passable, not a Monte but not a Cremosa either. The only complaint I have is the construction, very soft and veiny. But for the price, hell I'll buy more. Just my :2 on the whole thing.


Yeah, definetly not a good looking cigar. Yeah as you said for the price Ill get more! :cb


----------

